# Foros Oportunidades Laborales Ofertas de Trabajo  Granja escuela

## carlos.1

Buenos días , quería pasar esta información espero no transgredir ninguna norma del foro , creo que esto es de mucho interés para los compañeros del foro , esta es una pagina que diseño un amigo que trata sobre negocios tentativos para progresar económicamente en la vida , entre estas esta , como montar una granja escuela ,  me pareció interesante dejar este aporte para todos los compañeros , espero les sea de gran ayuda , voy saliendo que estén todos muy bien tengan una buena semana  :Smile:  https://negociosrentablesfx.com/llevar-adelante-un-proyecto-de-granja-escuela/ Temas similares: Anteproyecto de huerto para escuela, necesito consejos Yo apenas fui a la escuela, pero sé algo fundamental: producir comida VENTA  GRANJA DE CUYES Artículo: Crearán Escuela de Capacitación Agraria en Tacna en el 2014 Granja de langostinos

----------

